# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  خطای دیتابیس در حالت write بعد از گرفتن فایل نصب

## payam64

با سلام
برای گرفتن فایل نصب از برنامه install aware استفاده کردم. برنامه win form هیچ مشکلی نداره یعنی محتویان پوشه debug مستقلا  بدون هیچ خطایی مربوط به بانک اطلاعاتی در هر جایی کار میکنه ولی بعد از ایجاد فایل نصب با install aware برنامه در حالت read  کار میکنه ولی در حالت write برای بروزرسانی یا ذخیره اطلاعات جدید خطای the database is read only رو میده در حالیکه در قسمت access control مربوط به install aware برای فایل های دیتابیس دسترسی read و write را تعریف کردم

----------


## payam64

یک راه حل ساده براش پیدا کردم فقط قبل از ایجاد فایل نصب باید تمامی پریمشن ها رو به پوشه debug بدین و کل پوشه debug را از حالت readonly خارج کنین البته این کار برای فایل های دیتابیس هم نیاید فراموش بشه

----------

